# Caught this unusual long-finned carp



## Nailzscott

I've fished for carp since I was a kid but have never seen anything like this. I caught it mid October of 2019 at the Mohican River in Ohio. I've caught many carp there in the last couple of years but this one was definitely unique.





  








Long Finned Carp1




__
Nailzscott


__
Nov 9, 2019











  








Long Finned Carp2




__
Nailzscott


__
Nov 9, 2019








Some say it is a butterfly carp - but whatever the case, it was a pretty unusual catch for me.


----------



## Carpn

Cool fish . For some reason there are alot of those in Funk bottom. Since that feeds down to Mohican perhaps it originated there . Or maybe there's a good population of them there as well.

They are cool looking


----------



## shot1buck

That cool


----------



## Nailzscott

I've never been to Funk Bottom but I might have to try it some time. Thanks


----------



## polebender

Looks like a Koi carp. Maybe someone turned it loose in the river?


----------



## Vince™

It's a Fantail Common Carp. Definitely a rare catch in the Cyprinus carpio world. I've had a Fantail Koi out of the Scioto which was probably released into the river system at some point.

They are fairly prevalent in the Connecticut River for some reason. https://www.google.com/search?q=con...reLlAhXqm-AKHVr9DDIQ_AUIEigB&biw=1600&bih=757

Interesting holding technique I must say...


----------



## Carpferry

Why do you hold it like that bc thats just animal abuse isnt it


----------



## Carpn

Encountered 2 fantails this afternoon . They pretty common in the area I mentioned above .I wanna say at least 10% are fantails , if not more .


----------



## floater99

Looks like a grown up gold fish


----------



## Shad Rap

Carpferry said:


> Why do you hold it like that bc thats just animal abuse isnt it


I don't think he's gonna answer you, that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Bassthumb

Animal abuse? As opposed to sticking them in the face or gills with a hook? Gimme a break.


----------

